# Eaton Centre Apple Store- May 6th



## isergio04

I went ahead and made my hotel reservations at the Courtyard Downtown. We will prob leave cleveland early friday morning. Should i expect more people then there were for Yorkdale.


----------



## ColBalt

I won't be spending the night on the streets or anything, But I will be there.


----------



## TommyC

Assuming work doesnt get in the way, I'll be there sometime the night before. Yorkdale was a blast and hopefully the E.C. will be the same

Is the date of the 6th confirmed at all? I thought that was when the staff was supposed to finish training and that the store would open a week or two later. ifoapplestore has the estimated opening date being victoria day (not sure what exactly that's based on though.)


----------



## Cliffy

I would like to make it out again for an opening. As TommyC said, it was a blast there all night long.


----------



## Aero

What's so special about the opening? Any freebies??


----------



## highapostle

I'll still be in Toronto this May, so whenever it's happening I should be there.


----------



## overkill

yeah this will be one to attend since i missed out on the Yorkdale one


----------



## adagio

Since I'm moving down to Queen St. W in a couple of weeks I don't have any excuse not to be there.

Yorkdale was a blast. Looking forward to meeting up with everyone again!!


----------



## cptnkirk

Just went to the eaton centre web site. they list the Apple Store as opening soon. No date given. 

Has anyone been by there recently? According to the eaton Centre site, it's on the third level.


----------



## jonmon

wow so soon!
i could be there, but i probably won't 
unless they have lucky bags again


----------



## postivevibez

They giving out free ish!?


----------



## mac_geek

*May 6th? Argh!!*

I'm on vacation!! I'll have to live vicariously through everyone's posts!

gmark - where's your usual high quality reconnaisance? We need photos!


----------



## T-hill

Heh heh... I'm actually working on getting paid to be there. Nothing special, just applying for an editor job at the school paper! But at least this time I can justify my staying overnight as doing work!

By the way, when I ran for technology editor on the paper last month (lost... but the person took another position and the spot opened up), I got some great laughs for my joke: "When a Star Wars fan waits overnight for a Star Wars movie to open up, they play Star Wars trivia, dress up in Star Wars costumes and reenact scenes from the movies. When Mac users line up overnight for the opening of an Apple Store, they make fun of Star Wars fans"


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen

How early do you have to be there to line-up to be in the first 10 customers to step in? 50? 100?


----------



## T-hill

At Yorkdale, #10 arrived around 10pm I think. I got there at 9:30 myself. #2 and 3 arrived at about 7:30pm the night before, and #1... Well... Let's just not get into that.


----------



## Veej

I work five minutes from the Eaton Centre and Last week when I was there I peeked in throught the doors, it seems there is a long way before the finish the work, nothing inside resembled anything of an Apple store..I think end of Summer will be the time it opens...


----------



## cptnkirk

I was there just a half hour ago but I could't get to see inside. 

I think it's going to be quite a large space. They will have a whole bay between the columns. But also, if you guys remember, before they started building this new retail area, there were two rows of shops on that side of the mall with an aisle that ran between the shops on the railing side and other shops tucked under the offices above. The store will be very deep and they should be able to have a theatre or classroom inside, no problem.

I think it's a great location, right at the top of the escalator that comes up from the ground entry at Queen!


----------



## Squeak

May 6 is a little too soon for an opening from what I saw of the work being done on the store. They could do a Victoria Day weekend like last year for the Yorkdale store. But you never know.


----------



## hogie

Aero said:


> What's so special about the opening? Any freebies??


+1 :clap:


----------



## Myrddin Emrys

I'll be there, I'm too cheap to buy new t-shirts. :4)


----------



## mgl

I don't think the store will be oddly deep. Apple will likely use the space at the back for storage and work space. I believe the mall has simply restored the mall to the original configuration.


----------



## ender78

Do we have any updates as to whether or not May 6th is confirmed ?


----------



## nutsngum

yeah i'd like to know the same


----------



## azilnik

Hey guys...
Just wanna introduce myself to this vibrant community.
I'm Ari... you can call me Zilly, Zilnik, Ari whatever you want.
I'm from Richmond Hill, and I'm a HARDCORE Mac fan... The one problem is I don't yet own a Mac. I'm gonna grab the next revision Macbook Pro 15" (Merom?). 
Anyway... Just wanted to introduce myself as I'll be lining up with some of you guys in a few weeks hopefully. Most likely I'll be there the night before, otherwise, early morning. I was 73rd in like for Yorkdale, I arrived at around 6:30 that morning.
Nice to meet you all.. LETS START BUILDING SOME HYPE FOR THIS EVENT!

-Me


----------



## Squeak

Took a peek through the crack between the doors Tuesday night. Couldn't see anything since the windows were covered with paper. Looks like the store might be opening soon in May - but when? The BCBG Maxazara store, next to the Apple, is already open.


----------



## kevs~just kevs

You'd think if they were going to open next weekend that the date would be painted on the storefront already... I think the long weekend in May is more likely to be the opening date...


----------



## azilnik

Maybe I'm mistaken... But didn't Yorkdale not have a date for the opening on it until REALLY last minute?


----------



## tizerfish

ifoapplestore has it posted as around the 6th 

http://www.ifoapplestore.com/2006/03/01/eaton-centreoh-around-may-6th/

I'm not willing to stand in line for a shirt, a grab bag, yes, but not a shirt


----------



## Squeak

Same here... I'll come and stand for a Grab bag.


----------



## trump

anybody willing to do some recon of the store? Haven't had the chance to run down myself


----------



## sharkattack

what's inside the grab bags?


----------



## Squeak

sharkattack said:


> what's inside the grab bags?


For example San Fran store when it opened in 2004 had US$249 gift bags containing over $600 worth Apple products. Apple stores in Japan sold Lucky Bags for New Year for 40,000 Yen or about $400.


----------



## Aero

Squeak said:


> For example San Fran store when it opened in 2004 had US$249 gift bags containing over $600 worth Apple products. Apple stores in Japan sold Lucky Bags for New Year for 40,000 Yen or about $400.


How about the one's the went to Yorkdale, what did you guys get?


----------



## Squeak

Aero said:


> How about the one's the went to Yorkdale, what did you guys get?



Yorkdale was just a free T-shirt. I think they had a 1000 T-shirts.


----------



## audiodan

Squeak said:


> Yorkdale was just a free T-shirt. I think they had a 1000 T-shirts.


1500


----------



## tizerfish

trump said:


> anybody willing to do some recon of the store? Haven't had the chance to run down myself



i'm working down there tomorrow i'll go take some pics and post em for everyone whos not in toronto


----------



## overkill

tizerfish said:


> i'm working down there tomorrow i'll go take some pics and post em for everyone whos not in toronto


thanks, hopefully you get some good pics to show the current state of the store and at least give us an idea of if May 6th is realistic.


----------



## fyrefly

I was there about a week ago, peeked through the crack and it still looks pretty empty in there. I'm not sure it looked ready to open on May 6th.  But here's hoping anyway!


----------



## tizerfish

Here they are


----------



## tizerfish

Something to note, Feet first has a posted sign saying "opening in early may" and both stores have a joint cover around them, also the apple store had no lights on inside, and no one was inside. so I couldn't take a picture threw any hole or other wise, or even see anything oh well!


----------



## 8127972

I work in the area so I've been by there a few times. I have heard people building stuff on the inside, but it doesn't seem as it is ongoing. For example I was by there today and didn't hear or see anything.


----------



## FatAss

*Straight from the horse's mouth.....*

Here ya go, May 6th is confirmed! :clap: 

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/eatoncentre/week/20060507.html


When was the last time Apple did the grab-bag thing? I thought they stopped doing that before the Yorkdale store opened. 

Either way, it looks like it's just t-shirts again. Plus whatever you want to purchase.


----------



## tizerfish

Never heard of them stoping the grab bag thing, but they only do it for Flag ship stores, and i doesn't look like any of them will ever be flag ship in toronto atlaest not for another year or 2


----------



## gmark2000

Kudos to the one who predicted the May 6th opening date.


----------



## TommyC

great  See you all there.

Now all I need is for Apple to release the 13.3 macbook before the 6th


----------



## audiodan

gmark2000 said:


> Kudos to the one who predicted the May 6th opening date.


Was it guaranteed?


----------



## gmark2000

tizerfish said:


> I couldn't take a picture through any hole or other wise, or even see anything oh well!


I was in the store about three weeks ago. The store will be slightly larger than Yorkdale because the storage area and IT infrastructure is located in the fairly large room across the back service corridor. Guild Electric was finishing up the electrical work and the walls were being painted as other contractors were finishing the ceiling (cutting the metal slats).


----------



## picxpert

They had to do it the weekend I'm going to be in Ottawa, didn't they?

And I was in the early 100s at Yorkdale, too. So much for starting a tradition... *sniff*


----------



## T-hill

Alright guys and gals! So I can't see who answered the poll... Whose with me that night? Maybe a dinner meetup (or lunch to get an early start?) on Friday?

GMark or anyone else: Any research on lineup spots?


----------



## thegreenapple

Going to try to get friday off but if i cant ill bearound queen and young at 830 9pm friday night 

see ya all there


----------



## forbidden_hero

hehe... great! i think i will be there too!! i was 160th at yorkdale!


----------



## satchmo

Don't get me wrong, but what's the big deal here? Yorkdale was kind of special since it was the first AppleStore in Canada. You had to see it.

But really, each one is essentially the same. The t-shirts are nice, but they're usually XXL size that no one can use. I'll probably go some time especially since it's a heck of a lot more convenient than Yorkdale, but I certainly won't line up to get in.


----------



## hokuto

Haha omg Satchmo, you're such a little monkey!!!


----------



## T-hill

If you're enough of a computer nerd to lineup for an Apple Store opening, you probably NEED XXL!!!

:-( I'll start my diet tomorrow...


----------



## isergio04

Is Eaton Centre open 24hrs. and the shoppes close at ceertain times. If it does close what time would we be able to get into the mall. We may Be staying at the Marriott Eaton Centre,or somthing out of town what would be the neerest rocke station... College or Dundas?


----------



## SoyMac

*Will you be attending the Eaton Centre Apple store opening?*

No, but I'll be in Toronto the week after, and I'll experience my first Apple Store Visit then.

I think if I had kids, _they'd_ probably want to go to DisneyLand, and _I'd_ want to take them to the Apple Store instead.

Good thing I don't have kids.


----------



## highapostle

isergio04 said:


> what would be the neerest rocke station... College or Dundas?


Both Dundas and Queen have direct entrances into Eaton Centre, but Queen is closer to the store.


----------



## azilnik

Yo T-Hill and anyone considering camping out... Email me at azilnik AT gmail dot com

We'll talk about meeting up / camping out.


----------



## iSawTheLight

*"Come celebrate the new Apple Store in Toronto"*

Just rec'd an e-mail......

Grand Opening: Apple Store, Eaton Centre
9:30 a.m., Saturday, May 6

We created the Apple Store in the same way we create our products—with you in mind. Come to our grand opening this Saturday and help us celebrate our newest store. Meet our team of Creatives—professional designers, filmmakers, and photographers who can help you bring your creative projects to life.

With so much going on, what will you do first?

Enter to win a Digital Lifestyle Collection valued at over $2100* 
Work one-on-one with a Creative 
Learn about everything you can create on a Mac 
Test-drive any iPod in the iPod family 
Ask about our free workshops on creating and sharing music, movies, and photos** 
Bring technical questions about your Mac or iPod to the Genius Bar 

You could win a Digital Lifestyle Collection.*
The first 1000 grand opening visitors will receive a free Apple T-shirt.
Tell a friend
about the new Apple Store in Toronto.

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/eatoncentre/week/20060507.html


----------



## audiodan

YAY!!!! I hope to be there!


----------



## ender78

Just go the email. Took some time off work in order to be there.


----------



## TommyC

I'm planning on going after work. I should get to the greyhound station between 6:30pm and 8:30pm depending on if I can leave work a bit early or not. From there it should be a relatively short walk to the Eaton Centre

azilnik, I'll e-mail you in just a minute so you can add me to the list of people.

In case some people didnt get it, about an hour ago Apple sent out an e-mail announcing the opening and confirming the 6th as the date. (I know we had the page on apple.ca but that isnt directly accessable from the main site)

EDIT: Added pm to the times


----------



## VNJ85

oh i wish i could go, i'm stuck away this weekend... wish i could get a tshirt... 

haha no chance someone can save one for me?


----------



## azilnik

Nice to hear people are coming!

Join the conversation at http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=39419...


Email me if you're camping out and I'll add you to this little email-loop we have going on. azilnik AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Chealion

ISawTheLight's thread has been merged into here.


----------



## adagio

Where is everyone meeting up? South side at Queen? I'm coming but won't be there until about 6 AM.

#27 at Yorkdale


----------



## audiodan

I'm gonna be there about 6:30AM with harrydude.


----------



## gmark2000

T-hill said:


> If you're enough of a computer nerd to lineup for an Apple Store opening, you probably NEED XXL!!!
> 
> :-( I'll start my diet tomorrow...


LOL!


----------



## T-hill

gmark2000 said:


> LOL!


Ouch! I've been zinged...

You joining us this weekend?


----------



## Ohenri

OK...

I was uncertain whether I would try to make it again as like last time, but i'm now thinking about it as I live just down the street on Queen.

*What is the move??*

Where is the ehMac family meeting?? Mayor/Chealion, will you make the move and run on site interviews like last time?? 

Not gone thru the post, but how are we ehmac-ians identifying ourselves this time??

H!


----------



## azilnik

We are most likely meeting up at the Queen St. entrance. I wonder if anyone's gonna provide ehMac shirts... I didn't get one at Yorkdale  

We started a little email loop to keep everyone up to date... if you're interested... email me at azilnik AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## thegreenapple

I am in the above loop 
i can use my Macberry as i will be there
in my sing is my pin for anyone who has a Blackberry 
i will be down there waiting it out 
As i was a bike courier i do know where to get food down there 
hope to meet you all down on queen st.


----------



## Chealion

Ohenri - I can say for sure I won't be able to (being a couple thousand kilometres away), and in the poll ehMax said he wasn't going to be able to make it, while Heart said probably not.


----------



## isergio04

Looks like I will be able to make it. I think my sister will be with me she has alwasy wanted to go to a store opening since i went to Yorkdale(#37). What time are people going tp start arriving at the store. Is the mall open at all times? Will we be able to line up inside earlier. We are staying at the Eaton Centre Marriott so it is just a short walk from there.

Yorkdale: #37
Woodland Mall Grand Rapids, Mi: #6
Eaton Centre: Top 50?

By the way i will have my Yorkdale shirt on. I wonder how many people went to the Yorkdale opening and are attending Eaton Centre.


----------



## gmark2000

I've contacted Eaton Centre and they will be letting me know what the crowd control/security policies will be for the Apple Store queue.










There's a 75% chance I'll be in line too...


----------



## iYann

isergio04 said:


> Looks like I will be able to make it. I think my sister will be with me she has alwasy wanted to go to a store opening since i went to Yorkdale(#37). What time are people going tp start arriving at the store. Is the mall open at all times? Will we be able to line up inside earlier. We are staying at the Eaton Centre Marriott so it is just a short walk from there.
> 
> Yorkdale: #37
> Woodland Mall Grand Rapids, Mi: #6
> Eaton Centre: Top 50?
> 
> By the way i will have my Yorkdale shirt on. I wonder how many people went to the Yorkdale opening and are attending Eaton Centre.


Great stuff isergio !
I was around #65 in line at Yorkdale, coming right from Montreal (arrived at the door at 6:15am).
I'll wear my beloved Yorkdale T-shirt too. Hope to be in the first 50 or so.

iYann


----------



## gmark2000

*OFFICIAL QUEUE INFORMATION FOR 
APPLE STORE TORONTO EATON CENTRE GRAND OPENING*

This is the official information as communicated to me by Mr. Andy Norbert, Security Manager for the Toronto Eaton Centre. Please do not call the Eaton Centre for any other queries as any updates will be posted here.

The Mall is open from 6am to 2am daily, however no loitering is permitted after 9pm when the stores officially close. This being said, *TEC is accomodating an overnight queue for the Apple Store grand opening by allowing customers (fanatics) to line-up indoors* outside of the Apple Store on Friday night into Saturday morning. After 9pm Friday, you must enter the 24hr entrance via Albert Street on the West side of the Eaton Centre (refer to maps below). There is a security desk there and you will have to identify yourselves as persons wishing to queue for the Apple Store. You will then be directed to the line, immediately to the right when you enter Level 3.

At 6am on Saturday, the mall doors open to the public due to subway and office access. It is expected that persons will respect the queue already indoors and not barge in line. Mr. Norbert indicated that there will be additional security posted that evening/morning and that they've accomodated crowds much greater than ours for basketball, pop idol and other celebrities (Rudy Giuliani) so they can handle the people waiting for the Apple Store opening.









<img src="http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/4683/tecapple3zz.jpg" width="640" height="260" />

So that's it. Looks like I'll be there, wearing my Yorkdale shirt.


----------



## T-hill

WOW!!! Awesome job Eaton Centre! And goodonya Gary too... Looks like it's gonna be a good Friday at the mall! See everyone there!


----------



## adagio

Thanks, Gary. Your space in line is guaranteed!!!


----------



## thegreenapple

thanks for the info 
will be there 
keep us posted


----------



## gmark2000

This info is already quoted on ifoApplestore.com. Will we have 600 people in line again?


----------



## TommyC

One thing we may want to check with TEC about is the ability/procedure to order food. At yorkdale I know there were several people who ordered pizza and things but that may be harder to do if we're inside. 

I assume we could have the delivery person meet us at the albert street entrance but we should probably clear the idea with security in case they dont want people going in and out.

EDIT: also any idea about power outlets? people may want to plug in laptops/speakers/etc...


----------



## ColBalt

gmark2000 said:


> <img src="http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/4683/tecapple3zz.jpg" width="640" height="260" />


Some excellent recon work gmark as always. Just a concern about the second map. That entrants is on the floor below the floor that the Apple store is on. do you think the line would stretch back too Indigo and then around and down the stairs back to the Albert St. entrance?


----------



## Lawrence

> Grand Opening giveaways
> * Win a Digital Lifestyle Collection.
> * The first 1000 people to visit the
> Apple store receive a free Apple
> T-shirt.


I hate crowds...Should I go?
Is a T-Shirt really worth it?

D


----------



## adagio

Yes, a T-shirt is worth it.

Not only will you get a shirt but you'll also get to meet up with a great bunch of people. That alone is worth the trip.


----------



## gmark2000

I'd have to see the entrance for myself. I thought that the Albert St. entrance was at the higher level since the Trinity Square entrance is also at level 3.


----------



## Ohenri

Well...

Looks like I like likely won't make the opening. I have to work out of town that AM. WIll try to see the store @ some point, but if the rest of that day is anything like the Yorkdale Opening day lineup, I'll have to pass. Buy maybe I'll try to go the next day... Have fun ladies and gents.  gmark2K, fantabulous intel as always. I still recall the Y/D store opening, and a staffer asking if you were around and marveling at the details of your posts. Good job dude.


----------



## The Great Waka

I should be there as fast as the first subway on Saturday morning will get me there.


----------



## isergio04

My sister cannot go but i am not going to miss this is i can help it i am still staying over friday niht. I will be there as soon as someone else tells me how early they are goignto be there. I will be by myself. untill i get to Eaton Centre anyway.


----------



## apple=god

i'm absolutley gonna be there with my famous apple = god tshirt, but i was just wondering where in relation to the subway exit, is it?


----------



## Ohenri

apple=god. I totally recall you and that tee of yours. Were you not courted by all photogs on site last time?? You just need to get off @ Queen coming off the subway dude. Get out @ the NE corner, and simply cross Yonge in the westbound direction. Make a right @ James and walk the 200 ft or so an you should see that terrace/entrance on the right. I gather that some should be lineup up long before the 1st subway rolls out, so you should have some good company waiting.


----------



## gmark2000

Actually, as I mentioned in my posting, the mall itself will re-open at 6am on Saturday morning for subway and tenant (office and retail) access. So as soon as the first trains arrive at Queen Street station, you'll be able to walk up through the mall to the Apple Store.


----------



## gmark2000

According to the above chart, the first of the subway hordes will plod from the trains at around 6:12am down in the Queen Street Station. Those coming from the Downview-Union side of the subway line will arrive much later. 

The store opens at 9:30am, so minding the crowd in front, there's at least three hours waiting for these subway masses.

_I'm wondering how the Laval, Sherway, Calgary and London openings will be like._


----------



## jhembach

*Availability of power and wi-fi*

Hi all,

From what I understand security will allow us to line up starting right at the entrance to the store, is that correct?

Has anyone been able to determine whether there are power outlets that will be available for charging our various gadgets? If so, I'd be happy to pack a power bar or two. Also, does anyone know if the hotspot in the Apple Store will be active already? I'm assuming yes, but it would be good to know.

I haven't decided yet when I'll be there - debating on going all-out and showing up late Friday night, or just heading up around 5am on Saturday. I'll be wearing my Podbrix Woz t-shirt.


----------



## julian_photo

Change of plans for me 
My self and my friend jim will be showing up late friday night around 11pm maybe. 

I'm planning on live blogging the event if possible


----------



## azilnik

Gary you're freakin AMAZING I can't thank you enough!
I'm sure we'll be getting WiFi... Guys just please don't be mad at me... But I think I'm bringing my... IBM Thinkpad... I KNOW I KNOW STONE ME TO DEATH! But I don't... Own a Mac... Yet. I'm waiting for the next rev. of Macbook Pro and this piece of junk is all I have. My one saving grace is I got a nice big apple sticker on it.

Anyway, those of you in the mail loop, check your email although there's not much more to be said than is already on this page.

See you all Friday / Saturday!

Ari Zilnik


----------



## Jet_Star

For those who are not familiar with the Albert St Entrance, here are 2 photos, 1 from the inside and 1 from the outside.


----------



## iYann

*Music*

Who's bringing an iPod Hifi ?


----------



## T-hill

iYann said:


> Who's bringing an iPod Hifi ?


Someone who damn well better have good taste in music if I gotta be stuck spending the night with them!


----------



## isergio04

What time is everyone going to start arriving at the store? i will be there between 4-5am in think.


----------



## azilnik

T-hill said:


> Someone who damn well better have good taste in music if I gotta be stuck spending the night with them!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## gmark2000

azilnik said:


> Gary you're freakin AMAZING I can't thank you enough!


Hey no problem.



azilnik said:


> Anyway, those of you in the mail loop, check your email although there's not much more to be said than is already on this page.


Ari, why don't you summarize what people are planning to do and organize through this thread.

As well, any lurkers reading this thread, identify yourselves on Friday/Saturday... we're all friendly folk.


----------



## isergio04

we should all get name tags that say 

Hi, My Name is:
isergio04 
ehmac.ca


----------



## thegreenapple

Hello my name is 
thegreenapple 
ehmac.ca


----------



## audiodan

You will see me and my partner, HarryDude, there in our www.harrisonjordan.com T-Shirts!


----------



## apple=god

Checked out your website, if i'm not mistaken, aren't you 13 years old? Are you sure your ready for your own company, also your website is rather misleading i.e. the who we are, you ripper a pic of a bunch of business people, but the pic that should be there is this: 











Also, does know the current situation on staying at the eaton centre for the night. Are we allowed to stay in the mall over night or do i have to walk a lot really early in the morning. With the other crazy early mornin walkers. ??


----------



## azilnik

I'll be wearing my "Zilnik" shirt most likely... otherwise I'll make a little sign.

I also set up a temporary blog, documenting my time at Eaton Centre... it's http://zilnikisanerd.blogspot.com/

Ok... Time for some hype.

WHO IS EXCITED!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## SoyMac

azilnik said:


> ....
> Ok... Time for some hype.
> WHO IS EXCITED!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOO


"Developers Developers Developers Developers...."
- Oops! I mean,
"Apple Store! Apple Store! Apple Store! Apple Store! Apple Store! ..."
:lmao:
No, seriously, I'm as excited as anyone, and I wish I was going to be there with all you great ehmac people, instead of the week after.


----------



## T-hill

apple=god said:


> Also, does know the current situation on staying at the eaton centre for the night. Are we allowed to stay in the mall over night or do i have to walk a lot really early in the morning. With the other crazy early mornin walkers. ??


We are indoors overnight, right by the Apple Store.

Don't know what I'm wearing yet. Whatever I wear that day, I'll wear that night I suppose...


----------



## forbidden_hero

hehe... no one knows me but i have been here for a while.. havn;t psoted much =] i think i'll be there in my yorkdale shirt =]


----------



## apple=god

i don't care if i'm first but i'm staying over night so expect to see me at around 8


----------



## thegreenapple

leaving work at 7pm at don mills and egg 
well get out at dundas and queen 
will have my have a pismo and ipod and som nice reading with me 
eta to dundas and queen 745 pm 
i will be at the albet street ent at as soon as i can 
hope too meet you there
guys on the mail loop i will email as i get on the 34c at don mills and egg


----------



## azilnik

I dunno when I'm showing up... Prob. 8ish. I wish to be #1 but I guess that won't happen, bit of a shame. Anyway I'll see you guys there!


----------



## T-hill

I think I'll drive down there and park overnight so I have storage in my car. It worked for me at Yorkdale pretty well. As for what time? If I'm hearing of people going for 7-8 I might try that.

I'm actually now an editor at my school's paper (York), technology editor no less. Definitely covering this for an article! HA!!!


----------



## T-hill

*Apple Store Lineup Etiquette*

Alright guys, after the success of last year's lineup, I just want to pass off some rules/guidelines that we adapted to last year, worked VERY well, and want to make sure that we're all on the same page for the lineup:

Always make sure at least one person is in line. Otherwise, we have a new number 1. At the same time, if you get there and don't see anyone, but see stuff left behind, don't be a jackass and call yourself #1. For all you know, you got in just after a fire alarm and everyone evacuated.

When someone comes into line, make sure they know what number they are. It prevents cutting in line later, and makes the next guideline work more smoothly. Maybe I'll make some strips of paper with numbers on them for the first 50 or 100 or something. I dunno.

Leaving the line is alright. Washroom breaks, food breaks, smoke breaks, telephone breaks, jogs, running to your car, meeting someone outside, whatever. You have a number, that is your number. When someone leaves the line during the night/morning, don't send them to the back, don't give someone else their number. Treat others as you expect to be treated yourself.

Don't put a time limit on leaving the line, as long as they're in the vicinity of the store, and they're back before the store opens. Last year, #2's mother was #3 (I still talk in numbers! Heh heh!) and she spent most of the night in her car, which was right next to the entrance we were lined up at. This is ok. Besides, he was a minor, but moreso they're still camping out. So leaving the lineup to sit on a bench: let it be. The only punishment is they're missing out on great socializing.

If there's outlets, don't use so many. If you have a laptop, bring the cord at the end so your brick doesn't cover up more than it should. Or just bring your own power strip.

I don't recall a single person lining up and saying "I'm 2 people, my buddy's coming tomorrow." They must report to the line, and stay close. Otherwise, I'm in line right now and #1.

When ordering pizza or other food, let others in on the food action. Makes it easier for the pizza place too. But pay for yourself. Unless Bill Gates lines up. Do try and mooch free pizzas out of his backseat of the delivery guy's car. It's funny as hell.

Take notes of fun stuff that happens. Report it to ehMac that night or the next day.

We never really talked politics last year. I don't remember any dirty jokes flying. Watch what you say and who you say it too. Even though we're a community, we're all relatively strangers. Writing "Stephen Harper Eats Babies" on a GO Train electronic sign is pretty damn funny! Saying it to a Conservative: Eek!

If someone wants to sleep, let them sleep. Keep music low in case. Try not to open a door on their head though. Especially if they've been camping out since Tuesday...

Look out for eachother. People are bringing laptops and other expensive equipment. You are ultimately responsible for your own equipment, but everyone: Try and help out. If someone's going for a smoke break, don't make them haul their 17" laptop outside onto the street to do it. Not cool!

If you have a cell phone with free evenings and weekends, what's the cost to you to let someone else in line use it?

Most importantly: *BE VERY RESPECTFUL OF MALL SECURITY, MALL STAFF AND POLICE!!!* When they give you an instruction, obey. Otherwise the rest of us could suffer. If you're in a part of the mall you shouldn't be, and they tell you: LEAVE. They're human and probably very friendly too. We had a great time with police and security last year (until the crazy guys started driving around the parking lot! Then the police had to go...).

BTW, there's Timmy's in the Eaton Centre, at Yonge & Queen, and Bay & Richmond, as well as in St. Michael's Hospital. Don't know which ones are 24 hours, but they're there.

It's late, I'm tired, and can't think of anymore. But PLEASE be good citizens in line. It'll make the night that much more memorable!


----------



## Cliffy

Have fun, wish I could make it this time!


----------



## ColBalt

*here-here*



T-hill said:


> Alright guys, after the success of last year's lineup, I just want to pass off some rules/guidelines that we adapted to last year, worked VERY well, and want to make sure that we're all on the same page for the lineup:
> 
> ...
> 
> It'll make the night that much more memorable!


Some excellent points. :clap: 
This is sounding like it's going to be an event to remember. Lets all play safe.


----------



## ColBalt

isergio04 said:


> we should all get name tags that say
> 
> Hi, My Name is:
> isergio04
> ehmac.ca


Here is something I quickly through together. 
If someone has a better ehMac.ca logo to use, please do.


----------



## gmark2000

This is getting too geeky...


----------



## thegreenapple

"BTW, there's Timmy's in the Eaton Centre, at Yonge & Queen, and Bay & Richmond,"

It's the one at Bay and Richmond (really Temparence St) that is open 24 hours


----------



## vwronnie

Hi y'all. I work at the mall (quite close to the Apple Store actually) and would love to attend the store opening. Unfortunately I have to work at 9:30AM on Saturday. Bummer. Well maybe I'll still be able to check out the store later and get the T-shirt, if 1000 people haven't passed through already. From the sounds of it there will be a very long line-up so I probably shouldn't get my hopes up.

The map in this post (http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=393307&postcount=77) seems a bit misleading because it seems to be indicating if you turn right from the entrance you'll head directly in the direction of the Apple Store. The 24 hour entrance is in fact on level 2, and the Apple Store is on level 3. You have to turn left from the entrance and head up the escalators, then turn left again to head towards the Apple Store. There is also another 24 hour entrance on Yonge Street directly across from the one on Albert Street, but they might not keep that one open because of the Apple Store opening.

As for coffee shops, there is the 24 hour Tim Horton's east of Yonge & Queen. There is a Second Cup beside the Apple Store that opens at around 8 or 9AM. There are also two Starbucks in the mall (yes, two). One is right by the Yonge Street 24 hour entrance, and another one is on the first floor. I believe they open at around 7 or 8AM. If you want breakfast, your closest location would the the McDonald's almost directly across from the Apple Store.


----------



## ColBalt

gmark2000 said:


> This is getting too geeky...


:lmao: lol :lmao:


----------



## jhembach

*Status update*

Hi all,

I just dropped by the Eaton Centre and snapped a quick photo, which I then (forgot to rotate and) uploaded using the Apple Store's WiFi, confirming that it is in fact up and running and should ba available for us to use.

I also had a look around for power outlets and did spot one across on the other side next to some payphones there, but it had some sort of cap. I'm hoping it's just a child safety and can be easily removed, but didn't want to give it a try for fear of being hauled into some back room for questioning ​


----------



## roddeos

LUCKY BAGS????? Anyone know if Apple will do it for us?


----------



## T-hill

roddeos said:


> LUCKY BAGS????? Anyone know if Apple will do it for us?


Nope.


----------



## isergio04

i am at the eaton centre marriott noe i just arrives at about 6.30pm . i am going to go over to the mall now. i thnk i am going to run back upstairs to get my camera. i will be over there in 20 min.


----------



## thegreenapple

Ill be on the bus in about 10 to 20 min 
see you all there 

i have my name tag


----------



## eatr

do the doors of the eaton's centre have any specific closing time, or could one come in at any time and line up?


----------



## apple=god

And were up and running, i'm here with sloan and t-hill. I've got my powerbook and i'm gonna be frequently updatin the blog asecb.blogspot.com/ so i hope to see you guys soon!

-Dave

P.S. i'm #2


----------



## IronMac

Sitting here as #4 along with the others...#5 just showed up. Getting a lot of curious stares. The good thing is that I've figured out that the 3Com card that 3Com gave me a couple of years ago does work very well with the Apple store's wireless setup.


----------



## T-hill

Yeah, thought I'd say hi. From #9 to #3! Go me!

Still looking for outlets. Bring an extension cord (LONG!!!) because the only outlets are downstairs from here it seems.

5 here guys, whose next?


----------



## Heart

Just wanted to pipe in and say "Way to go, nice job."
With a collaborative effort everything is coming together.
And with the night ahead of you it is a great thing to be sticking together with 'friends'.

:clap: :clap: 

Damn with I was there. :-( 

Pictures!?!


----------



## Heart

Check for a power outlet in the trees pots or bushes, they have to connect the Christmas lights to something. 

Or wave down a Janitor, they have to plug in the floor polishers to something.


----------



## apple=god

Good idea heart, just so everyone is aware i have two pics up and running on the blog at asecb.blogspot.com


----------



## T-hill

Heart said:


> Check for a power outlet in the trees pots or bushes, they have to connect the Christmas lights to something.
> 
> Or wave down a Janitor, they have to plug in the floor polishers to something.


Janitor thing doubtful. The floor polisher plugs are specially designed so we don't fit.

Trees are the next level down, and there are no plugs around them. The carts downstairs are the only places I think.


----------



## T-hill

I've been told to mention: thegreenapple's fine! Thanks everyone for your concern!


----------



## audiodan

I will be there tomorrow at about 7:30AM, too bad I couldn't come earlier!


----------



## DBerG

I would love to, but living in Victoriaville is a little problem. (8-9 hours of driving).


----------



## forbidden_hero

daarn it... have to work tmr.. was soo looking forward to it


----------



## jhembach

*So tempted to leave now...*

Honestly, if there were easy access to power all night I'd head up right away, but without enough power for all the toys, I don't know how to keep myself occupied. As fun as the people there may be, there are over 11-1/2 hours to go... don't know if conversation along would cut it  That, plus I feel a little sick as is and staying up all night probably won't help any. 

As it stands now, I think I'll head up around 4am. My girlfriend even said she'd come with me since my friends are lame and all weenie'd out on me. That officially makes her the coolest girlfriend ever, right?!

Anyone making any purchases, or is everyone just there for the event itself?


----------



## T-hill

Quick Update: The legendary GMark has arrived, and been dubbed #7. Zilnik and Josh are # 8 & 9. We're having a great time here guys! Come on out soon!


----------



## Phoboga

You #1 to #10 guys rock! I'm at home with my wifey and 19 month old - both babes. I'll be there in the morning at about 6:45 or 7:00. 'Would love to give someone a ride in. I live minutes from Square One (south of Burnhamthorpe between Hurontario and Mavis). We could split the parking - I'll be parking at work and it's only $4 on weekends ($2 each). I'm gonna wear one of my super rare Apple/Mac T-Shirts (benefit of working at Macwarehouse on Queen East all those years ago).

Steve


----------



## isergio04

Do you need me to bring anything i cannot sleep so i think i am going to just go line up. Do we need an extension cord?


----------



## Blood_Lust

Wish I could too.. but change of plans. I have deadline and will try to finish it tonight and will head there early as 3:00am. Anyways, it won't be problem with me as I leave Queen East near Carbon. By the way, anyone here gonna give some ride?  from Queen East? Where are my Mac neighbors here?


----------



## Macaholic

IronMac said:


> Sitting here as #4 along with the others...#5 just showed up. Getting a lot of curious stares.


You'd be getting a curious stare from me as well, IronMac. You don't strike me as the type to put the hours in sitting in line at an Apple Store opening -- let alone _sleeping on a floor to do it_. You totally dashed all impressions I had of you! You, sir, are a fanboi! Ya think ya know someone...



_SHOCKER DU JOUR:_ I won't be there!


----------



## iYann

Leaving now from Montreal. See you guys in 6 hours, around 5:00 am.
I am coming along with a friend of mine (Edouard) and my cousin (Charlene). We'are all from France.
Can't wait to be in beautiful Toronto !

Yann


----------



## overkill

For anyone who is going, have fun. Wish I could have been there for it.


----------



## azilnik

*Email to Steve*

Here we are at the Apple Store!!! we're pretty... Erm... Bored... So Here's what we started. Please note that this is a real email.


*From: Ari Zilnik
To: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
Date: May 5, 2006 11:25 PM
Subject: Live @ Eaton Centre - Store Display*

Dear Mr. Jobs,
10 of us are waiting outside the Apple Store Eaton Centre for the grand opening. It's 10 hours until opening and we are having a very heated debate and thought you might be able to help us. We are wondering wheather the display on the illuminated pedistal is a 15" MacBook Pro, or a 17" MacBook Pro.
If you could respond by 9:30 EDT that'd be great! Thank you for your time!

Ari Zilnik and the rest of the EhMac guys.
http://www.ehmac.ca


----------



## Rob

Hey, neat trick with the zombie eyes guys!  

...........er, that is a trick, isn't it?


O.K. leaving now, don't mind me.


POLICE!


----------



## jhembach

*Fun times!*

Hey guys, is that a power cord I see plugged into the ThinkPad? And a Nintendo DS? Tell me it's true -- tell me you guys have power in the lineup?!


----------



## adagio

Hi guys, say hi to Gary (GMark) for me. Tell him I'm glad he made it already and I don't have to save a place in line for him.

I'll be there about 5 am


----------



## gmark2000

Nice to meet the crew and be bestowed the honour of #7.

BTW, the 24 hour Tim Horton's and Bay & Temperance is no longer open those hours. There is, however, a 7-Eleven even closer at Bay & Richmond.

Looking forward to seeing y'all in the morning. I think I heard that the McDonald's in the mall is open at 6am...


----------



## T-hill

jhembach said:


> Hey guys, is that a power cord I see plugged into the ThinkPad? And a Nintendo DS? Tell me it's true -- tell me you guys have power in the lineup?!


Nope. That was a webcam. Sorry.


----------



## IronMac

Macaholic said:


> You'd be getting a curious stare from me as well, IronMac. You don't strike me as the type to put the hours in sitting in line at an Apple Store opening -- let alone _sleeping on a floor to do it_. You totally dashed all impressions I had of you! You, sir, are a fanboi! Ya think ya know someone...
> 
> 
> 
> _SHOCKER DU JOUR:_ I won't be there!


You'd think that you'd be the one sitting here on the cold hard floor!!!

BTW, I'm typing this on an IBM Thinkpad T20, so there! tptptptp


----------



## IronMac

As for power, our little electrical station by the washrooms has been shut down by the mall cops. Anyone coming here had better bring an electrical generator!!! XX)


----------



## adagio

Are there washrooms handy inside the mall?


----------



## IronMac

adagio said:


> Are there washrooms handy inside the mall?


The washroom where we were at will open at 9:30 but there are ones in the food courts that are open I believe.


----------



## KiLGO

*Angry Cops*

So here we are at 11:45p.m waiting outside the Eaton Center Apple Store and out of no where two cops come waltzing by us. They're pretty much ignoring us all then all of a sudden they stop infront of Number 11 and give him a super dirty look. just as it seems one of the cops is about to say something to him, they seem to get distracted by someone down the hall (I'm half sure shes a hooker). Anyways they end up walking away from number 11 (By now he looks quite shocked and a little worried about what the cops are going to say to him). Yup...That is pretty much what went down here between 11:45 and 11:46. I'm sorry for posting this useless piece of information. Its just that i'm incredibly bored and we still have a good 9 and a half hours left. 
- KiLGO


----------



## overkill

its been about 50 mins since the last post....did the cops come back?


----------



## SoyMac

azilnik said:


> Here we are at the Apple Store!!! ...


Nice-looking photo! Please send more (especially pics of the cops tasering, pepper spraying, and then dragging # 11 away!)


----------



## The Great Waka

Well things changed and I won't be able to be there. But I'm thinking of you all, and I'm there in spirit! Buy lots of Apple goodies in my name!


----------



## overkill

#11 may be a windows user if the cops were looking at him funny  hope the party is going well there.


----------



## jonmon

hey guys! having fun in the lineup?
i think i'll swing by tomorrow morning around lunchtime
how many people are in line now?


----------



## Macaholic

So, who's who in this shot??


----------



## Snaggy

Magnificent Valour guys, hope you have a fun night!


----------



## rollee

did any of you guys bring along the 'eliminator'? battery power portable a/c device?
is there free wifi around? there must be eh?

its raining outside, hope everyone is warm and well.
remember to post whats in the grab bag. tell me you all are buying one right?

BTW just ran into S. Jobs whom is staying in the Marriott next door.


----------



## jhembach

*Good morning all*

Heading up, see you all in about half an hour. Props to all those that have already been there for hours and hours!


----------



## IronMac

Ok, posting from home (I live really close by); the Apple Store's Wifi connection cut out on us for some reason sometime after midnight.

Here are a couple of salient points:

There are NO electrical outlets we can use.
There are only 16 people when I left about 20 minutes ago.
There is no WiFI available.
The Albert St. Entrance is on both the West and East sides of the Eaton Center so the earlier map is incorrect. So, you can walk in through the Yonge St. (east side) entrance.
It's a mite chilly in the mall at the moment but it should warm up as more people show up.

That's all for now.


----------



## ender78

5:00 -7:00 was when the throngs of people usually arrive [as they did with yorkdale]. 6:30 appeared to be a turning point.


----------



## Phoboga

'morning. I'm about 50th in line. Gnt here 'bout 650. There are approx 80 people here now, 8:00. Thanks for the M&Ms - who was that?
-sent from Nokia 6600.


----------



## T-hill

At 8:00am, the WiFi came back on at the Apple Store! We are psyched! Hope you're here too!

And #11 is isergio from Cleveland. Guess they can smell an American a mile away!


----------



## T-hill

Macaholic said:


> So, who's who in this shot??


I'm at the bottom, TommyC on the left, sloan top left, thegreenapple next to him, azilnik in the ZILNIK shirt, his friend next to him.


----------



## ehMax

I know you guys are upset there's no wifi, and no electrical... but did you have to smash the window of the new Apple Store!?


----------



## Thom

ehMax said:


> I know you guys are upset there's no wifi, and no electrical... but did you have to smash the window of the new Apple Store!?


Don't you see the significance of that??? Breaking WINDOWS??????? Get it?


----------



## T-hill

Greetings from the Apple Store!


----------



## azilnik

*First Post*

BOO YA! 
JUst got in... Amazing. Will report more... IT'S HUGE


----------



## thegreenapple

i am in the 5th one 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
have a ball 
now lets default all the macs to ehmac as the homepage


----------



## ehMax

thegreenapple said:


> i am in the 5th one
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> have a ball
> now lets default all the macs to ehmac as the homepage


----------



## audiodan

Yeah!!!!! W00t!!!!!! Its Awesome!!!!!


----------



## thegreenapple

now done 4 of the macs here 
hahahahahahahahahahahaha

we love ehmac


----------



## harrydude

*First person to book a Genius Bar reservations*

Number 36 here! I was the first person to book a genius bar reservation! WOOT!


----------



## harrydude

If anyone wants to see me, I'm on the 20" imac on the left of the store when you first enter!


----------



## JPL

ROFLOL you guys are true MacZealots have fun I hope you get some decent stuff. BTW I wonder how the downtown Mac Authorized dealers are feeling this morning?


----------



## audiodan

I'm not buying nothing! I am happy with the shirt and little broshure! It is pretty fun here though. The workers got a whole rally started, you could hear the cheers from floors down!


----------



## Ottawaman

ask about the "Black Pallet"


----------



## apple=god

oh man! i just got hime from the opening. I was number 2 thank you very much. I was with sloan and the green apple and thill and some others all night camping it out. It was fun, never done that kind of thing before so it was a good experience. haha oh and the MBP on the pedestal IS a 15", green apple!!!

-Dave


----------



## thegreenapple

ya ya i know it was wow i cant say 
i hope we all had fun i left with 4 macs defaulted to ehmac's homepage 
well sleep sleep time


----------



## T-hill

Yeah, I just got home, and I'm gonna crash right now! Talk to you all later!

Next stop: Sherway! (Unless the Apple Store in NYC opens in 2 Saturdays...)


----------



## jhembach

*Always fun*

Hey all,

Just got home. Stopped by the comic shops on Queen St on my way home - it's free comic day don't you know?!! The opening was great, I was #24. Coming in through a giant mass of Apple Store Staff cheering you on is great fun.

I've posted all my photos if anyone cares to have a look: Grand Opening photos by jhembach on flickr


----------



## Macaholic

Is there a 17" MBP on display?? I was in the Yorkdale store last week and there were none.


----------



## ender78

Macaholic said:


> Is there a 17" MBP on display?? I was in the Yorkdale store last week and there were none.



I dont recall seeing one.


----------



## IronMac

Just got back an hour ago after heading back for another t-shirt and trying to get my sister to "switch". No go on that score.  

T-shirts also ran out just around 11:30. Some people were seen with as many as three at one time. Lineup was gone when we left and the store itself was emptying out a bit.

Also, there are no 17" MacBook Pros.

Got one more errand to run and, then, I might crash.


----------



## milhaus

Other than the free t-shirt, is there any reason to go today? Any specials, limited offers, etc.? How's their stock of laptop accessories?
Cheers to those who braved the night downtown.


----------



## audiodan

milhaus said:


> Other than the free t-shirt, is there any reason to go today? Any specials, limited offers, etc.? How's their stock of laptop accessories?
> Cheers to those who braved the night downtown.


Actually, they were inside.


----------



## Ohenri

wht is this?? Broken windows?? Huh?!?! What?!?!



More pix!!

I'm no where there, but will hit the store Sunday.

MAYOR!!

I'm in your shop as I type this dude. I was in the area, and could not think of not stopping in to say hi. The joke's on me - you're not here.

Anyhow... looking fwd to more postings.

GO!


----------



## HowEver

Ohenri said:


> MAYOR!!
> 
> I'm in your shop as I type this dude. I was in the area, and could not think of not stopping in to say hi. The joke's on me - you're not here.


You're in Toronto, right?


----------



## Phoboga

*jhembach's avatar*

Hey, I still think that on a 12" screen it kinda looks like Homer. In person though, definitely The Woz.

Steve


----------



## audiodan

Phoboga said:


> Hey, I still think that on a 12" screen it kinda looks like Homer. In person though, definitely The Woz.
> 
> Steve


I thought the exact same thing!


----------



## JPL

jhembach, thanks for the pics


----------



## ender78

Here are the pics. If you want any higher res images of the pics PM me with your email address

http://gallery.wojtek.ca/gallery2/main.php


----------



## zarquon

anyone still there - what are the crowds like?

Z.


----------



## andreww

Im in there right now 4:21p.m. Busy, but no line! woooot.


----------



## jhembach

*On my own avatar, and some final thoughts on the Grand Opening*

Quick question first: Did anyone open their shirt yet? Does it say 'Eaton Centre'? Can someone post a photo if they have? And confirm the size as well... if they're XL as expected, I'm probably just going to flip them on ebay {he says, as he does his best to dodge the various blunt objects mac fans from all around begin hurling at his head screaming BLASPHEMER, BLASPHEMER!}.

Too funny that more people commented on my avatar here than did on my t-shirt at the store today. Anyways, I just wanted to put in my own 2 cents: I have a 12" too, but come on -- the guy clearly has a full head of hear, glasses, and a beard!

If anyone's interested in taking a closer look at the Woz shirt, check out PodBrix. I have a second, identical shirt still sealed in box I'm considering selling. I don't want to abuse this as a classifieds board or anything, but if anyone's interested give me a shout.

Just wanted to add some final thoughts on the mornig: it was great fun, and the store is gorgeous. I felt like they had substantially more stock and selection than Yorkdale, and quite a lot of open space. A larger Genius Bar with a separate section dedicated to creative use (music, photos etc) from what I understand. And those round pedestals with glowing tops displaying the iPod HiFi and MacBook Pro, those were great! (but unfortunately very difficult to photograph with a compact camera, since it got confused by all the direct light coming from the object)

Looking forward to seeing you all at Sherway next from what I gather.


----------



## Lawrence

I forgot about it, Too busy getting stuff for my seasonal job,
I start the gardening season on monday and needed to do lots of non Mac shopping.

Shucks.

D


----------



## SoyMac

Thanks, everybody, for the reports and updates! It sure sounded like a fun time and if i wasn't five hours away I would have been there with baked goods!
Congratulations!
:clap:


----------



## overkill

Thanks for the pics and updates all night and day long. Really wish I could have made it to the opening.


----------



## jhembach

*Videos*

Further to the photos from earlier, here are two short video clips I took of the grand opening.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VNTBC2dPfpI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VNTBC2dPfpI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2Y2EP4S0vE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2Y2EP4S0vE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Tulse

milhaus said:


> Other than the free t-shirt, is there any reason to go today?


If you had, you would have seen local Mac TV and podcast celebrity Amber MacArthur, looking more stunning in person (if such a thing is possible). I chatted with her for a few minutes, and she is every bit as nice in real life as she is on Command-N.


----------



## overkill

Ah I tought I saw her in some of the pics that were posted.


----------



## apple=god

audiodan said:


> Actually, they were inside.


Actually, no one likes you. We were inside, but we WERE downtown, technically. It was really fun. I crashed till like an hour ago and now i feel fine but when the opening was happeneing i was in a crazy daze becuase of how sleept i was, i managed to high five almost everyone... i think. To all who braved the night i had a blast and hopefully i'll see some of you at sherway... in the freakin' morning becuase i am NOT doin that again haha.   

-Dave :yawn:


----------



## T-hill

apple=god said:


> Actually, no one likes you. We were inside, but we WERE downtown, technically. It was really fun. I crashed till like an hour ago and now i feel fine but when the opening was happeneing i was in a crazy daze becuase of how sleept i was, i managed to high five almost everyone... i think. To all who braved the night i had a blast and hopefully i'll see some of you at sherway... in the freakin' morning becuase i am NOT doin that again haha.
> 
> -Dave :yawn:


HA!!! I had one of the employees who was there and at the Eaton Centre (videographer) who told me anything later than #1 at Sherway, and he'll be disappointed in me! Look out guys! HA!!!


----------



## thegreenapple

wow that was just wow 
i just woke up and man do i feel fine 
well guys a littal more paning for the next one and we can all have more fun
if needed at the next one i can bring the power brick and power inverters i have just need someone with a car?? (T-hill)
but as the night of 10 gos would not want to spend it with anyone other
then you guys


----------



## T-hill

ehMax said:


> I know you guys are upset there's no wifi, and no electrical... but did you have to smash the window of the new Apple Store!?


Now they'll know for next time to do Lucky Bags!


----------



## ntrsfrml

OMG! Amber Mcarthur was there! nice


----------



## Apple101

Amber Macarthur is hot. lol. Just thought id add that


----------



## julian_photo

i never saw amber 
she must have come later in the day


----------



## ender78

julian_photo said:


> i never saw amber
> she must have come later in the day



Nope, she was there are before the store opened [she was let right in and did not wait in line]. See gallery.wojtek.ca for pics of the stunning lady..


----------



## thegreenapple

ender78 said:


> Nope, she was there are before the store opened [she was let right in and did not wait in line]. See gallery.wojtek.ca for pics of the stunning lady..


yes yes and yes 
wooot it was funn


----------



## adagio

Just want to say it was great meeting up again with some folks I met previously at Yorkdale and meeting some new faces today.

Looking forward to the next store opening!


----------



## isergio04

I still havent slept yet....i think i an going to try to go to sleep at midnight and sleep for like 10hrs. i have been awake 36 with 2 hrs of sleep 1 on witch was on the eaton centre floor.


----------



## isergio04

Here are the pics
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Today's sermon begins ...*

Please share more pictures if you have them ...

they're a lot more interesting than some of the trivial nonsense that has been posted in many of the messages in this thread so far ...


----------



## Macaholic

*And the sermon ends with...*



Amazingly Amazing said:


> Please share more pictures if you have them ...
> 
> they're a lot more interesting than some of the trivial nonsense that has been posted in many of the messages in this thread so far ...


_don't be a dick in your first post._


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Congratulations, Macaholic, you're the first idiot to take me on..*

To the less fragile souls ...


*jonmon*, your avatar is very cool ... how did you do that?

hey *gmark (Gary)*, you seem to be the most capable user of this forum. Your contributions have been quite impressive.
Can you tell me how I can insert an image into my postings when it resides on my HardDrive, and therefore not associated with a URL
With your help, I can share some of my own photos ...

aleternatively, *tizerfish* ... you seem to know the answer to my question as well ...


----------



## Macaholic

Right! It's called being "polite" and not introducing yourself out of nowhere as arrogant and not to alienate the people you wish to join. But hey; it's your rep.

As for your technical troubles, the only way I know of for you to include pictures without posting the pictures online first is to attach them to the post. The result won't be "inline" throughout your post text, but just thumbnailed (and clickable) at the end.

Make note of file size limitations as indicated in the pop-up window you'll see when you manage your post's attachments.


----------



## julian_photo

oh well i missed seeing amber, must have been the lack of sleep that was trowing me off.


----------



## trump

that has to be a new record, 3 posts and already generally despised


----------



## apple=god

yeah but it's quality, not quantity. Sure hes depsied by 3 people but to be despised by ehmac.ca in entirety! (ahem, audiodan, ahem). 

I'm glad it seems as though everyone had a good time at the eaton centre. I saw amber and i talked to her for a couple minutos. Shes pretty cool. 

-Dave


----------



## thegreenapple

well really you have way to brains for me AA 
all i say is this 
if you get your jollys from comming on here and dissing the members of this forum and it gets your goat that I thought it could get more mac lovers to ehmac and have some fun at the apple store too 
well then please go back to you life and dont worry about it 

but....

i think you are just mad at the world and because the internet gives you the safty to be anonomys you have to belittal others so you feel big 
(Hint if it gets your pet goat dont worry about it)

and last do what i do and thats just forget about the person that you dont get along with like i will do now with you 

hav a good one eh 

and thanks to everyone who made yesterday that much better


----------



## T-hill

Hey AA, let's see if I can answer your question. Maybe my attempt will stick better:



 Macaholic said:


> the only way I know of for you to include pictures without posting the pictures online first is to attach them to the post. The result won't be "inline" throughout your post text, but just thumbnailed (and clickable) at the end.
> 
> Make note of file size limitations as indicated in the pop-up window you'll see when you manage your post's attachments.


There. If you know how to use email (you do know how to use email, right?), you'll know that attaching a file is with the paperclip at the top of the posting window. You do know what a paperclip is, right?


----------



## Apple101

ntrsfrml said:


> WTF is wrong with her >> http://gallery.wojtek.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1632


Shes having fun  Leave the chick alone lol.


----------



## apple4life

ntrsfrml, that's called "Apple Orgasm"


----------



## Chealion

Personal Attacks on other members are not allowed on ehMac. The offending posts have been removed since there was nothing to salvage from them. If you don't like the "circle jerk" or mutual appreciation for something then just leave it alone. It's not hurting you unless you want it to.


----------



## T-hill

jhembach said:


> Further to the photos from earlier, here are two short video clips I took of the grand opening.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VNTBC2dPfpI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VNTBC2dPfpI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


Check out http://www.andrewcurrie.ca/... Andrew Currie was one of the Devil's Advocates (and a Mac user judging by his blog). The one in the video is Albert Howell. Interesting...


----------



## apple=god

who is this Amazingly Amazing. I'm starting to hate him more than audiodan. Dude i think you should find another forum to deficate on. 

And yeah i noticed that pic too. What is going on with her... do i hear caption contest?


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz*

Still waiting ...

I guess it could be a while before Mr. Calgary comes out of hiding ...

Show me what it was that I said that was so beyond the pale.
And if it's much too shocking to be be viewed by the tender innocents who contribute here, then you know how to reach me


----------



## duper

I completely forgot about the Apple Store opening on Saturday, and I have to say I'm happy I skipped it.

I was a bit naive when the Yorkdale Store opened, and I thought "why not swing by and take a looksee." After seeing the line that was weaving through the store, I said screw it. No store is worth waiting in line for..not even even my favourite computer company.


----------



## Commodus

AA, I think your very response to the deletion of the posts justifies what was done. You can certainly disagree with what people say on the board, but you have to be mature about it. Immediately suggesting a conspiracy on the mods' part isn't really going to help convince anyone that you're innocent.


----------



## audiodan

AA, were you one of the kids in the picture? If so, I remember you and your 17"PB. It's doing better than apple=gods!


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*To the two C's*

Hey, here's something real mature for you ... right up your alley and completely level with your "maturity"

let's take a picture of one of the staff in an Apple store caught up in a moment of exuberance, and have a contest to come up with a caption

and with no regard for how it may ridicule that individual (whose permission to use her photograph was never requested, as if we cared about anyone's feelings except our own merry-making)

have either of you two C's been paying attention to maturity and personal attacks?

Oh, I forgot - silly me - it's OK unless it's about someone "inside" the group


----------



## Commodus

Did I explicitly endorse what the others were doing? Did you even ask, or did you just assume?

Also, you've just resorted to multiple personal attacks. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*I wish*

No, audiodan, I am neither of those two beautiful souls in matching outfits

(though I do know how to use a self-timer and a tripod)

I get the drift that you're someone who's used to being ridiculed in these here parts, judging by some of the cracks associated with your name today

maybe you deserve it, until you change that god-awful icon you're using ..


----------



## audiodan

Ever noticed how they are all from one person? Karma is getting him back now with his powerbook, which he "never droped".

http://problempowerbook.wordpress.com/


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Social studies*

Oh, brother, where art thou ...

In Ottawa, eh?
I used to live there. Perhaps you know someone I know there ...
in which case, perhaps we'll meet one day, and you can explain to me why I couldn't say what I wanted to say

or you can always assume that you are completely protected by anonimity, and act like you are more than you are

nice knowing me? can't blame you ... I am after all, Amazing

so you live at the center of power of our democracy, eh?

"Did I explicitly endorse what the others were doing?"

well, here's a civic lesson for you:

when you came across the posting, you said nothing. Instead you jumped on me. And still nothing about the other posting until I brought it up.

so yeah, you endorsed it

because, you see, when a person encounters a wrong, and does nothing in response ... now see if you can follow this ... then the wrong continues until a person of courage and fairness and compassion come along and says 

"eh ....."


----------



## trump

AA you are suuuuuch a wanker! Who goes onto a forum just to rag on people? Also, this fake maturity thing you have going is annoying. If your going to act immature than you mind as well talk accordingly


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Try another one audiodan*

surprisingly, I actually understand your oddly cryptic remarks

People sure love the Cube.

what exactly are you using those tissues for?


Oh, of course ... wiping dust off the CRT ...


----------



## HowEver

Amazingly Amazing said:


> that makes me proud of being a Mac user
> 
> and now ashamed of what's going on on this board












I like the massive contrast between the boys and the men behind them. And between the little guys and reality.

ip ban.


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Keep 'em coming*

wanker here ...

attack me all you want, as long as it's not personal


----------



## adagio

Mr Amazing... I would love to be able to stand up and pee. Unfortunately, if I did, my pants would get soggy. I'm too old for diapers and not quite ready for Depends.

Enjoy your fun.


----------



## Apple101

adagio said:


> Mr Amazing... I would love to be able to stand up and pee. Unfortunately, if I did, my pants would get soggy. I'm too old for diapers and not quite ready for Depends.
> 
> Enjoy your fun.


:lmao: That was awesome!


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Trump - you're fired!*

Some of you may understand my last post ...

it's because a member named Trump called me a six letter word

and his comment appears to have be deleted ... by who? Come forward you ...

it fired Trump ...
an Honorable Citizen, with over 700 postings and nearly two year membership ... and even HE still doesn't know the rules!


----------



## audiodan

AA, you are now, absolutely no fun. You had your run, now crawl away. (Prepared)


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen

Finally, after some 20 pages or 200 posts, some drama and excitement in this thread!

LOL the tissues in the Cube is definitely for wiping the Cube itself...


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Huh?*

what on earth is ... adagio ... talking about? Are people losing their minds?

(just a question, not a personal attack)

is he saying he needs help learning how to go to the bathroom?

can we talk about something else?


----------



## T-hill

Amazingly Amazing said:


> what on earth is ... adagio ... talking about? Are people losing their minds?
> 
> (just a question, not a personal attack)
> 
> is he saying he needs help learning how to go to the bathroom?
> 
> can we talk about something else?


HELL NO!!! I say we go with that!

Adagio, have you had the opportunity to sample the facilities at the Eaton Centre yet?

Lord knows I had 14 hours to try a bunch of different ones...


----------



## Amazingly Amazing

*Still running ...*

Still running, audiodan, in fact, held over ...

Where was Commode and his maturity-check-o-meter on that last "soggy pants" remark?

Oh, forgot, I have to ask ...


----------



## trump

case and point, you are in fact a tool. See these new fangled contraptions called "Forums" have multiple pages, and posts are divided amongst them based on time of posting. So if you want to see my post where I called you a word that has no more vulgarity to it than idiot (ever been to England?) go back a few pages


----------



## T-hill

audiodan said:


> Ever noticed how they are all from one person? Karma is getting him back now with his powerbook, which he "never droped".
> 
> http://problempowerbook.wordpress.com/


Ok man, I'd lay off. For one thing, now that we've all met in person, we know apple=god is bigger than you. When you get to high school, you'll learn VERY quickly you don't spout off to the bigger kids! Second thing: Karma took a backseat yesterday morning. All apple=god wanted to do was kick your ass when everyone was filling me in Friday night on what I missed when I took my ehMac hiatus. And you or your partner or whatever woke him up while he was sleeping (which is reason enough for me to rip into someone verbally) but he politely took your card and went back to sleep. So count your blessings. apple=god is actually a good guy. Appreciate that.

And greenapple: Ironically, the store's wireless went down just as I was clicking the link to read your post about karma!


----------



## audiodan

Yeah, it was my partner. I am sorry if he woke you from your beauty rest (no offense intended). I honestly don't see why he is filled with so much hate. What did I do to him I ask?


----------



## T-hill

Hey Heart, having fun going through the last few pages?


----------



## ehMax

This thread has gone totally off course. Please keep insults off of ehMac. (And bizarre rants, for that matter) 

I hope everyone who went to the Apple store opening had a good time.


----------



## Heart

T-hill said:


> Hey Heart, having fun going through the last few pages?


Hey, How did you ......  

Eventually have to catch up sometime. Time I will never get back.
I wish I could have made it to the line up with y'all.




.


----------

